# Mailing lists, forums, etc. for sendmail



## drhowarddrfine (May 3, 2014)

Is anyone aware of any good places with decent activity for asking questions about sendmail? When I first got sendmail set up, most of the places I found were on Linux boards but I would think there would be a sendmail only (or mail in general) board somewhere. I found a few that had almost no activity so that wasn't good so I'm looking for suggestions for asking questions.


----------



## chrbr (May 4, 2014)

Have you considered the USENET as well? The group comp.mail.sendmail might be what you are looking for. For the first lurking there are some web sides which mirror the traffic and even allow some kind of posting. For regular use it might be better to use tools out of http://www.freebsd.org/ports/news.html.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2014)

There is a thread "Home network setup" in the networking section, (2013) which has several URLs of guides for sendmail setup.  Maybe one of those linked sites has a URL at the bottom or something...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 4, 2014)

I'll have to revisit usenet because I don't remember right now but I do recall looking there and found it pretty hollow, too. 

I don't need set up instructions or tools. I need somewhere to ask questions about how things work, how to interpret things in log files, etc., and get a reasonably quick, informed reply. Even StackExchange doesn't get me anywhere.


----------

